# EPA Increase Bio Fuels.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Successful Farmer.....do you think that maybe the EPA is already feeling the Trump heat? I think you might call this "tail covering".

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/markets/newswire/update-1-us-ups-2017-biofuels-requirements-in-victory-for-big-corn


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Local guy was talking on the radio about it this week. His take exportdds are moving like countrys like China love this $3.00 corn,complimants of USDA, Talking about record corn crop. Which is total bull.After corn is exported cheap ,we will find out we need corn for ethanol , and we will find out our crop is much smaller than predicted. And China bought the corn cheap we actually need or could use. Just his take


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I am sooo against mandated quantities. They ignore actual supply and demand factors.

Further, this reeks of a planned economy, just like Russia and other communist countries! And we know how well that works out!

Ralph


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

It's all screwd up.
I wish we actually had a economy what we have is a cock and bull system.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, need to use more biofuel, thats fine and dandy except fuel use is down and has been for awhile, so that just means they'll up the concentration. Ethanol wreaks havoc on small engines and those oh so annoying itty bitty carburetors on em. Have been buying nothing but mid grade for all our small engines including chain saws, guess I'll have to start buying premium and make sure I keep plenty of the Sta-Bil marine grade around, it's supposed to handle ethanol better than the standard Sta-Bil.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Skip the ethanol in those small engines all tohether.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

We just started buying ethanol free gas this summer as we finally got a pump close enough to go to. The leaf blower I bought the warranty would be void if you used ethanol.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

IH 1586 said:


> We just started buying ethanol free gas this summer as we finally got a pump close enough to go to. The leaf blower I bought the warranty would be void if you used ethanol.


Actually if you use Stihl oil its supposed to have additives to handle the ethanol, not sure about now but when I bought my last few Stihl products if you bought a six pack of Stihl oil they'll double your warranty on your purchase.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

mlappin said:


> Actually if you use Stihl oil its supposed to have additives to handle the ethanol, not sure about now but when I bought my last few Stihl products if you bought a six pack of Stihl oil they'll double your warranty on your purchase.


Did not matter if you used stihl oil. At least that what they told me. Had to be ethanol free gas. I doubled my warranty also only I bought their premix in a can. Using it as a fuel system cleaner in all my products. The exhaust stinks when you use that stuff. lol


----------

